# High Estrogen (E2)



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

I have just had a very high E2 reading of 508 and was wondering if anyone knows how I can bring this down naturally as my clinic won't treat me until its around 200.

I have been taking DHEA for 8 months and I am aware that it can convert to estrogen so I have stopped taking it but wanted to speed up the process as I didn't want to delay my treatment for too long as I am 41 new week and I don't have time on my side.

Any advice would be so much appreciated.  Janyemay xx


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Janeymay
I'm struggling with high oestrogen, endometriosis and the after effects of failed ICSI.
They recommend avoiding red meat (especially ham and bacon) and eating adiet rich infressh fruit and veg, caffeine is a no no and so is alcohol and get as much exercise as you can. the other issue is weight (body fat increases oestrogen levels!) organic food is also advisable as synthetic hormones in foods can make it worse.
That said I've done all of the above (lost 5 stone and now walk each day) and its really hard going!
Hope things work out for you, know how you feel re the time issue, it just makes me feel completely panicked.
Take care
xx.


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Janeymay 

How are you doing? long time no chat.

Try liver elimantion products such a milk thistle supplement (from health food stores H & B etc) and eating lots of cabbage and porridge oats which bind oestrogen and get rid of it out of the body. 
I did this till it was coming out of my ears then my oestrogen dropped but at the time I didn't relaise I didn't need to do this.
The oestrogen figures are usually p/mol/l and these need to be divided by 3.67 or something to correspond with the usual figures quoted for optimum oestrogen e.g in the Zita West book.

I also tried acupuncture and chinese herbs which brought my FSH from 10 down to 7 and dropped my oestrogen from 238 to 179 p/mol/l

From your results your pituatory (?) gland looks like it needs balancing, my chinese doc recommended a special formula for that and as well as reducing my FSH and oestrogen it raised my LH which was previously lower than desired.

Good luck with it all

VeballanXX 
e.g 238/3.67 gave me 64.8 which was a relief as for months I though my 238 was way over the recognised limit.


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Zita West suggests less than 7mlU/ml but reading from some of the posts on FF it needs to be about (figures wise) balanced with your FSH. Eg FSH of 7ish perhaps good LH would be about 6/7 maybe.
When my FSH went down to 7 my LH which had been around 5 increased slightly to 5.6 but on my first blood test when I found out my FSH was 10 (last Nov) my LH was 7 but I haven't had a reading like that in the 4 blood tests I have had since then all hover around the 5 mark which is why, I think, my consultant wants to put me on Menopur which has LH added to it.

Other contributors may know more about this than I do.

Best wishes VeballanXX


----------

